# Jenna I: And I Am A Material Girl - by The Id (BBW, Romance, ~SWG)



## Observer (Jun 2, 2006)

_(BBW, Romance, Moderate WG)_ - a future plumper gets on the escalator's first step

*Jenna 1: And I Am A Material Girl
byThe Id*​
 [Beginning a multi-part spin-off of the Tara series)​
Eighteen year old Jenna Shcherbatsky rolled over onto her back in the haze following sex, a gentle that leaves everything feeling better. The sheets felt softer than usual against her slightly tanned skin and nicely sculpted body. Her just-past-shoulder-length wavy blonde hair spread out around her head on the pillow and Jenna wondered if she didn’t look a little bit like an angel with a halo about her head. The thought made her unconsciously smile, but then again there was a lot the water polo player had to smile about. 

Jenna knew that she drove about half the male population of Robert F. Kennedy High School up the wall (not to mention a couple ladies, but Jenna preferred not to dwell on that). This was mainly due to the fact that Jenna had been “well endowed”, as the phrase went, since the eighth grade. Her large breasts were so perky that it was generally considered that Jenna’s hooters somehow defied laws of physics (the science club, however, had declined to launch an official investigation). 

She enjoyed knowing that men wanted her, and whenever she felt like a boyfriend, she’d drop a casual hint and then she’d sit back and wait. Without fail, by lunch it was popular knowledge that Jenna Shcherbatsky was fair game. This past time, it hadn’t taken long before someone acceptable, none other than the buff swimmer Craig McAllister, had gotten up the pluck to ask her out. 

After the six seconds of consideration it took for Jenna to make up her mind, Jenna assented and from there things had taken care of themselves in the way that high school relationships did. And now here she was, lying next to Craig after what she had to admit was an extremely enjoyable evening. Let’s suffice it to say that our heroine had enough experience to fairly evaluate Craig’s performance and in retrospect it was pretty good. 

Despite the fact that it was Labor Day weekend, it was still very warm in Southern California, even at night. A thin layer of sweat had developed on Jenna and Craig’s bodies, cooling them against the warm evening air. Labor Day… Jenna thought, and sighed. 

Craig rolled and put one arm around Jenna, gently letting his fingertips touch her breasts in the process. “What is it?” Craig said, his longish brown hair in his eyes. 

Jenna snuggled next to her man and turned her brown eyes into his. 

“Aren’t you depressed?” she asked, “School’s starting on Tuesday! And it’s Junior year too! Everyone says it’s going to be so hard because colleges always look at your Junior year with a magnifying glass.” 

“Well, sort of, but we’ll get to see each other more now,” Craig said, finally pushing his hair aside with his free hand. 

Jenna reflected that this was certainly true. While her parents had an ambivalent attitude towards her relationship, Craig’s parents disapproved of their seeing each other…especially when it was after 11 P.M. at night. Hence, Jenna always let Craig know when her parents were going to be out of town to see her aunt up the coast, which was fairly often. When school started, Craig and Jenna could see each other and his parents wouldn’t be able to object, even if they wouldn’t be able to engage in the same extracurricular activities. 

Jenna nodded her head as she thought about all this. She moved her hand to put it on Craig’s chest, but grazed her belly instead. Jenna stopped and gave her tummy a poke. For the last week or so, she’d been looking at herself closer in the mirror. It seemed as if her flat stomach had been getting a little rounder. It was true; she’d been doing more snacking than usual, especially once the summer water polo season was over. But it was nothing much, optical illusion…or was it? 

“Hey Craig?” Jenna asked, “Am I getting fat?” 

“What are you talking about?” Craig said, a trademark line of his, “I don’t think you’ve ever been fat in your life.” 

“Oh thanks Craig,” Jenna said, contented with those simple words of affirmation. 

She pulled Craig closer and they slept together a little longer before Craig left to assuage his parents’ fears. 

*** 

By the middle of September, Jenna and Craig amicably parted ways. 

For some reason, they both knew that it was over. Their relationship, which was red-hot since its start last May, now seemed bland. It wasn’t that they weren’t having sex anymore, because they had, and it was still as good. 

Maybe it was because for Craig it now seemed easy. There wasn’t the constant sneaking around his parents to go see Jenna anymore. Maybe it had lost the edge it had had all along. 

Maybe it was because Jenna felt that while she liked Craig, she just didn’t feel attracted to him. Somehow seeing him every day for hours on end caused him to lose some aura he’d been carrying with him. 

It was never fully ascertained by the gossipy cliques of RFK High precisely why Jenna and Craig split. There were numerous conspiracy theories, but neither Craig nor Jenna ever divulged the real reason. They were perfectly polite and friendly to each other in public and private, and it was clear that neither of them parted with ill will or hurt feelings. It was one of those rare moments in the history of courtship where both parties simultaneously felt the need to end things, and as a result no one had any hard feelings. 

But what no one else on the campus knew was that Jenna privately suffered from a feeling of insecurity after the breakup. For the first time since Labor Day and Craig’s alleviation of her fears, Jenna began to worry about her weight and appearance. She began scrutinizing herself in front of the mirror again, looking for minute changes that might suggest she was starting to get fatter. 

She was now weighing herself every day on the electronic scale in her bathroom. Jenna’s scale even computed her weight down to tenths of a pound due to some designer’s desire to give people a more exact measurement than your standard scale. However, that designer had failed to account for the tortures that half a pound’s difference could inflict upon the fragile young mind of a weight-obsessed teenage girl, which dear Jenna Shcherbatsky had become. 

Her parents subtly began to pick up on a change in their daughter. Her German-American mother, a thin woman who had given Jenna her golden hair, noted to her husband one night before bed how Jenna seemed like she was leaving more food on her plate than she had as of late. 

Mr. Shcherbatsky shrugged off the comment and said, “She’s probably snacking a bit at school to take the edge off her hunger between classes. I’m sure it’s nothing.” 

If anything, Jenna was depriving herself, eating meager lunches. Jenna wondered, even though her breakup with Craig was by mutual agreement, if perhaps he hadn’t thought she was putting on a few pounds. In fact, over the summer she had put on the whopping figure of five whole pounds. But those five pounds put Jenna tantalizingly close to 120 pounds, a taboo mark for anyone in Jenna’s ultra elite circle. Those four pounds were now like a mark of shame for Jenna, and every time she stretched her neck to see the liquid crystal numbers over her large rack only further her obsession with returning to her previously ideal weight of 114 pounds. 

For the first week, Jenna remained relatively calm, at least she thought she was. Even though she had only managed to lose one pound, give or take as her weight fluctuated by decimal points, the busty blonde was still composed about the situation, and consoled herself with the thought that such things take time. 

During the second week, Jenna began to get frantic as her approach towards magical 114 seemed like it was getting slower and slower. This was when she began to weigh herself twice daily, as if the process of undressing and dressing and weighing herself again would burn off the excess flab she believed she had. By the middle of second week, whenever her weight jumped even by a tenth, Jenna would run with silent tears into her bedroom and bury herself in the covers and self-pity. Her schoolwork wasn’t getting finished and Jenna feared that her smiling veneer that she put on every day at school might crack unexpectedly and expose to everyone that Jenna Shcherbatsky was a mere mortal like the rest of them! 

By the end of the second week, Mrs. Shcherbatsky was sure that her fears were not unfounded and she decided to confront her daughter, who had only managed to lose one pounds through all her fretting. She rapped lightly on her daughter’s door and got no answer, although she knew full well Jenna was inside. 

“Jenna?” Mrs. Shcherbatsky asked softly, and listened hard for an answer, but got only a muffled sound, barely audible in response. “Jenna?” 

She tried the knob and found that the door was unlocked. Opening the door softly, she found her daughter half-dressed and crying into her pillow. Jenna’s dejection at her latest weight (a whopping 118.3 pounds now) was so great that she had left her shirt lying on the bathroom floor while she sobbed in her cut-off jean shorts and C-cup bra. 

“Oh, Jenna, what’s wrong?” her mother said and flew to the bed to hold her daughter, who was her splitting image from when she was in high school, in her arms. 

Our poor heroine hadn’t even the energy to respond to her mother, but only let her salty tears flow from the blue eyes that so many boys had gotten lost in. Jenna buried her head in the shoulder that her mother offered her as she lay down next to her daughter on her bed. 

Mrs. Shcherbatsky cooed inarticulately to her daughter for a while until Jenna had been able to calm herself down. 

“I’m,” Jenna sniffed in between broken sobs, “fat.” 

This was precisely what Mrs. Shcherbatsky had feared. 

“Oh Jenna,” she said plaintively, “Why would you ever think that? You’re such a beautiful young woman, Jenna. You’re even more beautiful than I was.” 

“You’re just saying that,” Jenna sniffed with all sincerity. 

“Come here,” Mrs. Shcherbatsky said and pulled Jenna off her bed and stood her in front of her full length mirror, “Take a look and see!” 

Jenna slouched over and looked away, but her mother turned her head back to the looking glass saying, “Please straighten up, Jenna.” 

Jenna did as she was told and looked at her reflection and had to admit, with her mother supporting her, she didn’t think what she saw was all that bad. Okay, so her eyes were red and puffy from crying, but that couldn’t be helped. Jenna pulled her shoulders back to admire her gorgeous pair of melons, and looked at how her waist still tapered nicely before flaring out into the sensual curves of her hips and ass. Her thighs were still sleek and she ran a hand over her flat stomach (for it really was, despite her illusions to the contrary, flat) that would have been the envy of many of her peers. A smile lit up on her face, and it was then that Mrs. Shcherbatsky knew she was in the clear with her daughter. 

“Thanks Mom,” Jenna said with a little sniffle and flung her arms enthusiastically around her mother, who had restored her self-confidence and reminded her that she was the paragon of beauty that she was trying to attain. 

“I think we should have a little chat if you don’t mind,” Mrs. Shcherbatsky said, and the pair sat down on the end of Jenna’s bed. Jenna had always had good relations with her mother, unlike most of her friends. She’d always confided, at least when prompted, in her mom no matter how serious. Mrs. Shcherbatsky was always the one who picked Jenna up on Saturday night when she called and it was evident she was more than a little tipsy. 

“Now, would you care to tell me what this was all about?” 

“Well, remember how I told you that everything was okay after Craig and I split?” Jenna began explaining and her mother nodded, “Well, I suppose that even though I wanted to end things, I was a little insecure about myself for some reason. I think it’s because I put on a few pounds during the summer and that and the breakup coming all at once sort of compounded into something bigger than it actually was.” 

“How much do you weigh Jenna?” her mother asked. 

“About 118 pounds,” Jenna said, casting her eyes down at the carpet, her depression beginning to surge back. 

“Jenna! I weighed 127 pounds when I was your age, well, give or take a few here and there, but still! You’re in incredibly good shape! I mean you’ve nearly got a washboard stomach!” To emphasize her point, Mrs. Shcherbatsky poked her finger into her daughter’s tummy, which was pretty close to rock solid, or as close as one could get. “If I didn’t know better I’d think it was all muscle down there.” 

“Oh come on Mom,” Jenna said and pushed her mother’s arm aside, starting to smile a little bit. 

“Are you still ticklish Jenna?” her mother asked with a glint in her eye, knowing full well it was true. 

Jenna yelped, knowing full well what was about to happen, but before she could get away her mother was already tickling her and she could only writhe laughingly while she was put through the rigors of this torture. By the end of Mrs. Shcherbatsky’s persecution of her daughter, Jenna’s melancholy was completely dispelled. The pair parted with a mother-daughter kiss and another reassurance from Jenna that everything was okay now and that she wouldn’t be fretting about her weight. 

When her mother had left, Jenna looked at her reflection again in the mirror. Standing, she twirled on her feet around, allowing her blonde hair to fly behind her and land over her shoulder. The stacked water polo player admired herself without care or concern for the first time in quite a while. 

“Daaaamn,” Jenna whistled to herself, “You really do look good, you sexy beast.” 

She flashed a smile into the mirror and was wild with narcissistic rapture at what she saw. That was the smile that brought football players and wrestlers on the verge of groveling at her feet. However, she glanced down at what really killed the boys: her breasts. Giving a little bounce on her feet, Jenna watched as her bosom jiggled from within its silky confinement. 

“What were you ever thinking, silly girl?” Jenna purred to her reflection, “You can do more with 118 pounds than most girls can do at 114. But let’s not make it easy for them this time. Oh no, let’s let them all simmer a little bit and make them really want you.” 

With another glance at her curvaceous figure, Jenna said, “Yes, you’re just too good to give yourself away.” 

*** 

The next day at RFK High, everyone thought there was something a little different about Jenna Shcherbatsky. None of them knew about the agonies she’d experienced and overcome in the last twenty-four hours, but it was clear that Jenna was happier today as she bounced across the relatively open-air campus. 

The conversation in the ladies’ restroom was indicative of what the upper strata of RFK’s female population thought about Jenna: “She’s obviously over Craig now.” 

“Good riddance. I never liked him even when he was seeing her.”

“I don’t know what she ever saw in him.” 

“She’ll have someone else wrapped around her pinky finger by the end of the week, I’ll bet.”

“Ten bucks says it’s David Ingraham! She’s been eyeing him ever since she and Craig split.”

“Well she’s not the only one, let me tell you, ever since Christy was finished with him.” 

“By the way did you hear who Christy’s seeing this week?!” 

The banter continued endlessly, but without much deviation as the sentiment was the same no matter who was fixing her makeup or hair in the mirror. 

From their casual strolls through the quad, the guys voiced similar opinions: 

“Wow, look at Jenna!” 

“I don’t know what she’s changed, but I wish she’d done it sooner!” 

“Look at her! That t-shirt leaves nothing to imagination!” 

“Man, that’s the reason I get up in the morning!” 

“Just wait until Saturday night when I get her in the sack!” 

“Come on Chris! She’s not going to want you after I’m finished with her!” 

Meanwhile, Jenna was the bubbly self with her friends that everyone knew and loved. A couple of ambiguous, but well-placed, hints signaled to that exclusive clique that Jenna would soon be, and indeed was, flirting with anything under the age of 19 and possessing even a nominal amount of testosterone. 

It should be noted that Jenna was still only leading on boys of her social sphere, as they were the only ones with enough status to even consider being near her. The rest of RFK’s male population, while equally enthralled with Jenna and her newly buoyant spirits, was not prey to her coquetry. 

For the next three weeks, Jenna would lead on one guy and before things got too far, she’d start teasing another one with her beauty and arts. The ladies’ bathroom was now abuzz that Jenna Shcherbatsky was in danger of degenerating into a flirt, to put it mildly. Those that had never really liked her were already beginning to fling slut around. Those who were inclined to take a kindly opinion towards Jenna figured that she was just test-driving different guys and would soon enough settle down with someone. After all, such behavior was dangerous to the fragile social order of a high school. 

During this three week period, however, Jenna had taken her mother’s advice fully to heart. She had stopped caring about her weight, fully convinced that she was beautiful even with a couple extra pounds. Jenna was eating fully at meals and snacking a little bit in between, but not a lot, just whenever she got hungry. 

As time went on, thr hunger pangs seemed to be a little more frequently than the last day, but it was so subtle no one in the Shcherbatsky household even noticed. It was almost becoming a casual reaction for Jenna to reach into the snack cupboard as she passed by to grab a bag of cookies to study with. 

Whenever she went out with friends, Jenna didn’t hold back, but ordered hearty portions (without being too much of a pig) that she polished off, and then usually added desert to. But this behavior, which but a month ago would have appalled her, was barely noticed by even her closest friends. 

Jenna now weighed herself about once a week, and really only went through the motions as she barely noticed the numbers. Had she done so, Jenna might have noticed the effects of her newfound gluttony (compared to how she’d starved her body after breaking up with Craig, anyway) a little sooner than she did. 

On her fifth weekly weigh-in, which was slightly tardy as usual, Jenna found out that much to her surprise she weighed 129 pounds, just one pound shy of 130 pounds, which seemed like a scandalous number. Fresh from her shower, Jenna unwrapped her towel from around her body and looked at herself in the bathroom mirror. She had to wipe the steam left from her shower off the looking glass’s surface, and as she did so, she noticed that it felt like there was a little more movement than she thought was usual. Jenna squinted at her reflection and sure enough, it looked like she might have put on the 11 pounds her scale told her she did. 

Jenna with a little bit of awe began to explore where her weight had gone, as it was an alien experience to weigh more than 120 pounds. Her tummy, which her mother three weeks ago had proclaimed as rock hard, had grown into a slight convex curve rather than the straight line that Jenna was used to. She gingerly touched her belly and found that it gave by about a quarter inch or so, maybe slightly more. Jenna moved her hands up to her hooters and held one in each hand. 

“Maybe you two have gotten a little bigger too,” Jenna giggled looking at her round mammaries and playfully massaging her nipples, hard from the transition from warm water to cool air. 

She let them fall and they bounced up and down sexily, and when they reached equilibrium, they were still incredibly perky for such a size. Turning slowly around, Jenna inspected her beautiful butt. Like her belly, it yielded a little more than she remembered, but it was still pretty firm and was as alluring as ever. Looking at her front profile again, Jenna noticed that her waist and hips seemed a little thicker than she remembered, and that might account for the fleeting moments of tightness that she’d experienced sporadically for the past few days. 

“I can’t have gone up a dress size,” Jenna said incredulously as she ran her hands along her naked hips, “Can I?” 

This train of thought was cut short abruptly by a knock on the bathroom door. “Jenna!” her mother called, “Telephone!” 

“Be out in a moment!” Jenna called back as she wrapped her towel around her body once again.

_ "Maybe," _she thought,thought as she rushed to her bedroom to get the phone, "_It's all just in my head. Besides, I’m only two pounds over what Mom was in high school. People will never notice anyways." _

(Continued in post 4 of this thread)


----------



## comperic2003 (Jun 4, 2006)

Amazing cant wait for the next one


----------



## The Id (Jun 4, 2006)

I thank you for your kind compliment. As for the next one, and the one after that, Observer will post them at his discretion, probably giving what he feels to be a reasonable period of time for digestion in between.


----------



## Observer (Jun 19, 2007)

*** 

It was a few days later (and one and a half pounds as well) that Jenna went out shopping with Tina from water polo and their mutual friend Kelli who’d dropped out of water polo just as soon as she’d gotten enough P.E. credits for graduation. 

Kelli had decided that she had much better things (namely boys, clothing, and accessorizing) that she could spend her time on, rather than treading water in a pool. She was like Jenna in that she was one of RFK’s most desirable women. The three of them were pretty close and their excuse to go shopping this time was that winter was coming on and they needed warmer clothes (because one could freeze to death in 60-degree weather in Southern California, you know). 

The trio eagerly began touring a few of their favorite haunts at the outdoor mall on what was nothing less than a picturesque sunny day in the mid 70s. Kelli was going to the movies that night and Tina had to do some schoolwork, so they were only going to be able to hit a few stores this time around. Their first stop was Hollister, which was considered highly trendy in its California style. They eagerly started raiding the racks and pulling down anything that looked even half decent. After all, half the fun was trying everything on. 

The trio retreated to the changing rooms so they could get dressed and then show off their outfits to one another. Inside her changing room, Jenna quickly slipped out of her shorts and shirt. She pulled her size 6 jeans up, and was surprised when they stopped near the top of her thighs. 

_Wonderful,_ Jenna thought, as she pulled the jeans off, _I grabbed the wrong size. Jenna checked the tag and found, much to her surprise, that they were size 6. What’s going on here? I’m a size 6! These damn jeans should fit! _

Not to be defeated too casually, Jenna put the jeans back on and pulled them up again. Once more, they got stuck near the top of her thighs. Grumbling, Jenna pulled harder and inched the jeans towards her waist. 

“Fit, blast it!” Jenna whispered so as not to be overheard by whoever was in the stall next to her. Imagine the mortification if someone where to find out that she was having trouble fitting into size 6s! 

After about three minutes more of desperate tugging, Jenna had finally gotten the jeans all the way up. It only took about three tries to get the zipper up, even though it subsequently went down a couple notches. 

Unfortunately, as you can imagine, the button and buttonhole were a good inch apart. Taking a deep breath, Jenna pulled with all her might and began to slowly close the gap. Her face started turning red with the effort and finally the gap was crossed and the button snuggly in its hole. Even though his ordeal was over, Jenna was freaking out about what Tina and Kelli were thinking. She must have taken forever! 

Jenna threw the t-shirt on, which luckily fit fine, or at least Jenna thought it did. She was in such a rush she didn’t notice in the mirror how the shirt hugged her figure, and how much curvier her frame was than she remembered. As Jenna hurried out of the stall, she found out precisely how tight the jeans were as she could only take short steps or else the seams of the jeans would start to squeal. 

Kelli and Tina were indeed waiting for her, admiring themselves in the mirror when Jenna came up. 

“Sorry,” Jenna said. 

“Jenna!” Kelli said as she looked at her friend astonished, “Those jeans look incredibly tight!” 

_"Nuts! They noticed!"_ Jenna thought. 

“Did you grab the wrong size?” Tina said. 

Of course! The perfect excuse! 

“Oh brother! No wonder they feel like they’re about to cut off my circulation!” Jenna said, playing along, “I tried some on some of my other pairs of jeans, but they were too tight too. I must have grabbed all the wrong sizes.” 

“I’m not surprised, you always did want to be a sexy size 4 like me,” Kelli said jokingly, running her hands over her svelte body. 

The three laughed and Jenna left them to go take off her too-small jeans and go get “the right size”. Back in the dressing room, Jenna found it was almost as hard to get out of her constricting jeans as it was to get into them. She found that her pants unbuttoned and unzipped easily enough, allowing her to breathe easier now. However, it was much harder to tug them down around her rounder rear and her thicker thighs. 

Amidst a quiet flurry of less-than ladylike language, Jenna finally popped out of her jeans, which had left red marks around her waist from having been too tight. She quickly slipped into her old jeans (which Jenna now noticed felt a little too constricting themselves) and was relieved to find that Kelli and Tina were still in changing. 

She threw all of her jeans onto the rack in the dressing room and quickly grabbed the same styles of jeans and pants in a size 8. 

Upon reaching the dressing room again, Jenna found the size 8s fit much better. If she had stopped for a moment, she would have realized that they fit her just about like her size 6s had before she’d put on any weight at all. 

Luckily, neither Tina nor Kelli seemed to notice anything but that her jeans now fit much better. Jenna was relieved that she’d momentarily dodged the bullet with regards to her friends finding out about her weight gain. She’d have to be careful next time. 

After their trip to Hollister, the pair hit Abercrombie & Fitch, which had much the same type of apparel. Jenna made sure to only grab size 8s while she was in the store and encountered no difficulties. 

As all three of them had homework to do, the trio decided to hit one more store. Jenna was thinking about something like Forever 21, but Kelli just about went wild when they passed Swim Sun & Fun, a bathing suit retailer. 

“Oh my word! We’ve just got to go in!” Kelli squealed excitedly. 

Jenna instantly sensed that this could be an issue. After all, what could be more revealing than a bikini? 

“Kelli, it’s the middle of winter! You don’t need a new swimsuit!” Jenna protested. 

“Come on Jenna! We live in California! It’s never really winter out here! Besides, it’s always fun to at least try them on!” Kelli said, pulling Jenna towards the swimsuit store. 

“No, look, really, I—” Jenna said, desperately trying to come up with some excuse. She looked to see if she might be able to get any support from Tina, but apparently her partner had decided it was better to let Kelli have her way than try and protest. 

“Look, we’ll be real quick, I promise,” Kelli said, “We’ll only try one on and then we’ll go somewhere else.” 

Jenna gave up and allowed herself to be dragged into the store. Kelli made a beeline for these cute Hawaiian floral bikinis and immediately grabbed one off the rack. 

“This is soooooo cute!” Kelli said, “You’ve got to try one on, Jenna! Let me get one for you. You’re what, a size 6?” 

Anything but that! Jenna thought, and quickly trying to cover, “Yeah, but I think it looks so much better in green!” 

Naturally, the green ones were closer to Jenna, so she was able to sneak a size 8 out. 

Tina, even though she was stockier than Jenna was, took a bikini too, seeing as she was much more comfortable in her larger frame. As all three of them headed for the changing rooms, Jenna wondered why she felt so much embarrassment about the fact that she had gained weight, even though she was still lighter than Tina, and yet no one ever made a comment about Tina’s weight. It probably had something to do with the fact that Tina had always been heavier and that was just the way it was. 

Jenna slipped out of her clothes and got into the bikini. Before going out, she turned to look at herself in the mirror and just about cried out in shock. Now that she saw herself like this, she couldn’t believe how fat she’d gotten! Her belly surged forward and almost rolled over the top of her bikini bottoms. 

While she hadn’t developed anything close to a spare tire, her new paunch was still shockingly obvious. Her thighs were much thicker, and taking a few steps within the confines of the stall, they definitely had some jiggle to them! Of course her breasts were plumper than before, and pleasingly so, but they just sort of melted into her new layer of fat. 

“Jenna! You ready?” Tina’s voice came from outside the stall. 

Jenna panicked. She couldn’t go out there like this! She’d be mortified! Her eyes darted around the stall, trying to think of some way she could avoid going out in the bikini. She looked at her purse…of course! 

“Uh…hold on a second, I think my cell phone’s vibrating!” Jenna said, taking out her cell phone, which was turned off at the moment. 

“Hello?…Oh, hi Mom…What?…But I thought you said I could…No, but it’s just that…Okay…Yeah, see you soon. Hey Tina, that was my Mom, she said I’ve got to get home ASAP or else I’m grounded for a week!” 

“What? I thought she said you could go out today,” Tina said. 

“So did I, but you know how she can get!” Jenna said, slipping out of the bikini and back into her clothes as quickly as possible, “I don’t want to give her any reason to get mad at me.” 

After about a minute Jenna was changed and she hung the bikini back up before going saying good-bye to Tina and Kelli. 

“Sorry guys, but I’ve got to go,” Jenna said apologetically as Tina and Kelli were looking at one another in the mirrors. 

“Well, maybe we’ll come back next time,” Kelli said, “I really did want to see how that bikini looked on you. You would have looked so cute!” 

“Next time,” Jenna said, as she looked at the pair. Kelli looked so stunning and sleek in her bikini, Jenna knew that she would have looked like a blimp next to her friend. And yet, Tina definitely looked fatter than Jenna did, even in her bikini, so what was she so concerned about? In any event, Jenna hurried out to keep her pretenses up. 

Jenna’s worries soon washed away amidst a stream of pop music on the radio during the ride home. By the time she’d gotten home, Jenna had nearly forgotten all about the incidents at the mall. 

(Click here for the next installment)


----------



## urubamba (Jun 26, 2008)

Dear Observer 

This is really o fine and sensual story . How tall is Jenna ?
Just to put the pounds in context .

Best wishes , Carsten , Danmark


----------



## The Id (Jun 30, 2008)

I hope you saw my estimate in Jenna 11 for you. If not, look there.


----------

